# CN combine bash - 7210



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

While you were away I received the 6 wheel trucks from Aristo as well as new decals so I got down to work on the 'passenger train' in Winter Valley

I photographed 7210 in Hearst ON back in '78 and took a liking for it's back woodsy style topped off with a caboose type smoke stack.  I could never get it done in N scale so here's my BIG chance.  That photo is somewhere in my web space so when I find it and make it 'new forum friendly I'll post it here.










I had to interchange the freight door and the freight compartment window and block out two other windows on each side.  There was a lot of extra grab irons and guttering to add to the roof as well as two great smoke stacks.  Of course I had to cover those sky lights.  Don't want to loose what little heat there was in those things.  Apart from that it just waits the delivery of some CN grey paint.

No.  I didn't make the smoke stacks.  There's nothing on the market so I asked fellow Okanagan Garden Railway member Ray Follestad if he could build a pair out of brass.  About three hours later he had them done.  Both gems.  I covered them with SF iron and rust.  Sorry Ray. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the picture I was looking for.....










You can see that I had to replace the Aristo freight door as well.

Now I have the station, the caboose, a pair of SW1200's and some oil drums.  The scene will be perfect - apart from white out and the -20C temperature.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Dave


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
Nice work. can't wait to see it painted up and on your layout. If I am not mistaken one of those SW1200s started out life as an EL unit correct? Purchased from some crazy guy from Jersey on ebay. 

George


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Adams on 02/07/2008 10:46 AM
Dave, 
Nice work. can't wait to see it painted up and on your layout. If I am not mistaken one of those SW1200s started out life as an EL unit correct? Purchased from some crazy guy from Jersey on ebay. 



'morning George

You sure know your locomotive history. 

Dave


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

One distinctive feature you might want to add are the buttresses (it appears) along the roof...  You don't have a better shot of that caboose, do you?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Skip on 02/07/2008 12:52 PM
One distinctive feature you might want to add are the buttresses (it appears) along the roof...  



This is a better picture of 7210.  The Aristo model has what looks like three air vents with fans mounted on each side.   CN has 5 'boxes' on each side.  Those will be properly done when I find out more about them.












You don't have a better shot of that caboose, do you? 




Wish I could help.  All those things looked the same back then and I expected them to go on forever.  Who knew?  But it's a pretty standard type.

Dave


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

In Morning Sun Books, “Canadian National Color Guide to Freight and Passenger Equipment” Volume 1 by John Riddell there are 4 pictures of this series of CN combines, 7173 to 7211. Each were built in 1919 by Pullman for the Canadian Northern Railway as colonist cars, and rebuilt as combines by CN in 1955/1956. There is no explanation of the boxes over the ventilators, but I would assume these cars were probably equipped with air conditioning when rebuilt. The large stack is for the coal stove used for heating.

As this is passenger equipment, perhaps Doug (Dougald) can provide some more insight.
 
In Volume 2 of the same series there are 16 color pages of CNR/CN vans (cabooses), including 4 color pages of the modern Hawker Siddeley and Pointe St. Charles vans.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

I'm trying to find a copy of *"**Canadian National Color Guide to Freight and Passenger Equipment” Volume 1* right now.  I have Vol 2.

Perhaps on line somewhere.

Dave


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

From my references I do not think that car was ever air conditioned. The little boxes appear to me to be a form of Garland ventilator designed and installed to improve the air refreshment in the car. 

The car does not have the mordernized streamlined roof nor the air duct housings typical of cars with air conditioning. There is also no reference to ac in the book by Lepkey which exhaustively lists every CN passenger car. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if the boxes were shaped the way they are, because they contained an adjustable damper (basically like a stovepipe or furnace pipe damper), in order to regulate them according to outside temp... with the damper in the box rather than in the parlour space...


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 02/07/2008 2:02 PM


Paul

I'm trying to find a copy of *"**Canadian National Color Guide to Freight and Passenger Equipment” Volume 1* right now.  I have Vol 2.

Perhaps on line somewhere.

Dave

Try
http://www.morningsunbooks.com/canadacat4.html

Gary


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Great minds...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 

In some work that Bruce Chandler and I did together, there is a drawing of a Garland ventilator. It does have ways of controlling the airflow but getting enough air was usually more of a problem. Take a look at http://www.thejoat.com/html/heating.html 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

They look like a modern version of "Creamer's Automatic Ventilator" ...
http://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/dictionary/creamervents.htm

The dictionary itself is quite interesting...

http://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/dictionary/dictionary1.htm#C


----------

